# hinge cup drilling



## telekaster (May 10, 2012)

Hi, I've got a newbie question regarding some Blum 38N355C.08 1/2" overlay face frame hinges I have. 

I'm refacing some hallway cabinets with new doors and bought 34 of these hinges. They did not come with instructions. I have a boring jig for 35mm hinge cups, but when I eyeball it, it appears that my jig will not allow the cup to be mounted close enough to the edge of the door. The jig will not let me get any closer than 4mm (estimate). If I do that it looks like the overlay would be slightly greater than 1/2". I'm thinking that the edge of the cup should be more like 2.5mm from the door edge. I'd like to know the exact measurement if anybody here can help. Thanks!

These are what I bought:
http://www.pullsdirect.com/blum-38n355c-08-compact-1-2-overlay-wrap-around-screw-on-hinge/p1672850


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

telekaster said:


> Hi, I've got a newbie question regarding some Blum 38N355C.08 1/2" overlay face frame hinges I have.
> 
> I'm refacing some hallway cabinets with new doors and bought 34 of these hinges. They did not come with instructions. I have a boring jig for 35mm hinge cups, but when I eyeball it, it appears that my jig will not allow the cup to be mounted close enough to the edge of the door. The jig will not let me get any closer than 4mm (estimate). If I do that it looks like the overlay would be slightly greater than 1/2". I'm thinking that the edge of the cup should be more like 2.5mm from the door edge. I'd like to know the exact measurement if anybody here can help. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Mark your drilling center to align the edge of the hole between 1/16" and 3/32" from the edge of the door. Drill a sample and try that dimension. If your jig doesn't allow it don't use the jig.










 







.


----------



## telekaster (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome cabinetman. Yes, I suppose trial and error using scrap wood will be the way to go. And when I get it right, I can turn the sample/scap into a jig. 

...but if anybody has used these specific hinges before, I'm all ears.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

***x


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

telekaster said:


> Thanks for the welcome cabinetman. Yes, I suppose trial and error using scrap wood will be the way to go. And when I get it right, I can turn the sample/scap into a jig.
> 
> ...but if anybody has used these specific hinges before, I'm all ears.


I've used them, and the dimensions I gave you work for that hinge. I suggested you doing a sample so you can see how they work without a drilling jig. All my hinge holes are dimensioned off the fence...no jigs.










 







.


----------



## telekaster (May 10, 2012)

jharris,
I've seen that item during my searches. It looks like a great jig, but I do not have a router. I can use one though, so I may get one eventually. Or I might get a benchtop DP... 

cabinetman, 
Thanks again. I will do just that.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use that model hinge. I made a 2'x3' table to clamp to my drill press where I made a fence on it to bore hinge holes. I normally drill the holes 3" from the top and bottom of the door so I put a mark on the fence 3" from each side of center so I can just put the door up to one mark and drill and then slide it the other direction and drill the other. I normally drill the holes 3/32 from the edge because my doors have a molded edge and if I got any closer the hole would come through the edge.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

telekaster said:


> jharris,
> I've seen that item during my searches. It looks like a great jig, but I do not have a router. I can use one though, so I may get one eventually. Or I might get a benchtop DP...
> 
> cabinetman,
> Thanks again. I will do just that.


If you don't have a drill press, they do make drilling cup holes easier. Drilling holes with a Forstner bit is a PITA to do with a hand held drill. There are drill mounted guides for drilling straight holes, but even those can be iffy.

You could get by with an inexpensive DP like this one. Or, you can get a drill press that uses your electric drill see it here. I use one of those to take to the jobsite. Here is another that will work well:
http://www.monstermarketplace.com/e...r-cables/drill-press-stand-for-portable-drill









 







.


----------

